# What's this little guy?



## Danieljohn96 (Sep 6, 2013)

What is this?Found him on my fence out front located in Narellan, NSW.


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Sep 6, 2013)

Peron's tree frog


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 6, 2013)

Perons tree frog!!!!!!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 6, 2013)

Otherwise known as _Litoria peroni_, clearly identifiable (despite the unclear photo) by the emerald green specks on its back, which is characteristic of the species.
Frogs of Australia > Litoria peroni / Peron's Tree Frog


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 6, 2013)

As contained within the reference provided, you can further confirm the ID for yourself as this species has a vertical line through the pupil form a cross with it. Unique, and therefore diagnostic.

For identification purposes you would often need a much clearer photograph than provided. You were fortunate that animal concerned has a distinctive colour pattern unlike any other species in the area.

Blue


----------

